# Happy Thanksgiving



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

With all the negative uncertainty we have in our country lately, I am so greatful for a day to remember and rejoice in our Blessings!!!

Happy Thankgiving Goat Spot friends...:sun:


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving, Cathy! And to you the rest of the TGS crew! I am thankful for TGS and all the great info you have! Thanks for all your help everyone, and have a great day!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving!!
Certainly a day to be thankful for all the Blessings bestowed upon each of us


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my American friends!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Happy Giving Thanks Day!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone :grouphug:
Im very thankful for this sight and each and everyone of our members
We have a wonderful community here , the bestest people who are always here to help and offer their shoulder if needed. Never has there been a better bunch of people. Ok , we are all nutty goat people , but I wouldn't want it any other way :hugs: :snowcool:


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!!:grin:


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! We traveled to Ft Collins yesterday and are spending a few days with my MIL and SIL's family.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! Thanks for all the wonderful advice everyone always gives!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving! I am thankful to have each of you in my life even if it is just through a computer screen! I hope everyone has a blessed day with the people they hold most dear and of course the animals they hold close to their heart!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving!!  Thank you all for putting up with my obnoxious ranting and goat obsession!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

God has blessed me in so many many ways; I could never thank Him enough. But I will at least endeavor on THIS forum to let everyone know I am thankful for 3 crazy (and 2 possibly pregnant) goaties! They make me smile. They make me laugh. They make me fret. They make me FURIOUS! They make me sigh. They make me glad to be a "farmer".

And I am VERY thankful for this forum. It is a blessing to have such quick and easy access to such kind and knowledgable goat people!


----------

